# Cherryridge Poultry, North Repps, Norfolk. Pic Heavy.



## Black Shuck (Oct 11, 2009)

Cherryridge Poultry was a leading Processor and Producer of Freerange and Organic Turkeys. The Avian Flu outbreak in Norfolk pushed down Turkey prices in around 2006 and as a Result over 50 jobs were lost at this Turkey Slaughter House and Butchery. I have personal interest in this site as I used to work here!, at its height 15,000 Birds a week were Hung, Killed and Butchered to supply leading SuperMarkets Nationwide.







 This is the old Engineers Shed and Maintenance Depot





 Despatch Department





 This is what is left of the Live Hang On Bay where I used to work! Lorries would have brought Cages full of Turkeys to be Hung Prior to Killing
















This the Farm Shop where you can Buy Pies Pasties etc for Lunch! Sadly no more!

















This was the Security Room











Next to the Factory was a House and Outbuilding, needlless to sy they were explored too!

















The House itself was a Blinder!





























Thats it Guys, sorry for the loads of Pics!


----------



## Black Shuck (Oct 11, 2009)

The House is made from Flint and typical of North Norfolk.


----------



## Black Shuck (Oct 11, 2009)

I finally got there Mimble! What do you think?


----------



## Mimble (Oct 11, 2009)

It's even more of a dump than it was when my college bus used to go past it 
Cool though 
Does it still smell of turkey poop? 
xxx


----------



## Black Shuck (Oct 11, 2009)

Ha Ha! It certainly was a dump even when I was working there. No, no Turkey Shit, well worth a look if you get a chance though!


----------



## Mimble (Oct 11, 2009)

I will try to get out there - it's on a bus route so could actually do it myself this week. Haha, if not, I'll have to do it once I'm Mrs Farrow (12 days to go!!).
Blegh. Turkey.


----------



## Black Shuck (Oct 11, 2009)

Mimble said:


> I will try to get out there - it's on a bus route so could actually do it myself this week. Haha, if not, I'll have to do it once I'm Mrs Farrow (12 days to go!!).
> Blegh. Turkey.



Theres no Turkeys there any more, Mimbly! They all Gobbled Off! Access is SIMPLES! Good Luck Sweetie! Send me some pics yeah!?


----------



## lost (Oct 11, 2009)

What a grim place. Did you work there for long?


----------



## Mimble (Oct 11, 2009)

Cheers  I will!!


----------



## Black Shuck (Oct 11, 2009)

lost said:


> What a grim place. Did you work there for long?



I managed about 3 Months before I packed in Lost. My hands were starting to suffer from picking up Turkey Stags that weighed between 30 and 55 pounds each.


----------



## Black Shuck (Oct 11, 2009)

Mimble said:


> Cheers  I will!!



I know you will!


----------



## jonney (Oct 11, 2009)

good stuff there BS I don't think I would have lasted a week there never mind 3 months mate


----------



## Black Shuck (Oct 12, 2009)

jonney said:


> good stuff there BS I don't think I would have lasted a week there never mind 3 months mate



I will not go into Details Jonney, but suffice to say it was pretty Gruesome.


----------



## jonney (Oct 12, 2009)

Black Shuck said:


> I will not go into Details Jonney, but suffice to say it was pretty Gruesome.



I was going to make a joke about choking the chicken but I don't think its really appropriate


----------



## Richard Davies (Oct 12, 2009)

I assume all those bits of wallpaper in the kitchen were covered up with cupboards at one time.


----------



## Black Shuck (Oct 13, 2009)

Your Assumption would be right I think Rich, it seemed that the house was part of the Abbatoir somehow as there was easy access .


----------

